# Plaid Vinyl Wrap



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Where does everyone get the plaid vinyl wrap they wrap misc things with like front lips\mirrors, ect. I cant find it anywhere


----------



## d.keo (Sep 8, 2010)

Bump for wanting to know as well


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Never done any reasearch on it myself, but I would assume any sign place or any sort graphic design place. We have tons of them around here for example Signs Now, and it's featured on the main landing page. I'm sure there are a ton more online that speicialize in this... Good luck!


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

so you think id have to get it custom made, no online store has it in stock or anything?


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

bump...


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

ncbrock said:


> so you think id have to get it custom made, no online store has it in stock or anything?


No idea... I've never seen them on any of the regular VW part sites..


----------



## Caswell1.8 (Apr 17, 2007)

*I can!!!*

I can help out with this, I own a graphics shop. If you are still interested pick any plaid design you want, send it to me and I can print it on wrap material for ya. Then of course ship it to you.

Thanks.


----------



## tony magnolia (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of cars with the plaid wrap?


----------

